# Rural Area in Paphos Hunters



## ButterflyJak (Oct 21, 2017)

I?ve been property hunting in Paphos, am looking for a rural location, saw a lovely place in Choletria on my last visit then decided to look around the area again to see what in the near vicinity etc. It?s a Sunday and was surprised to see the amount of men hunting not very far from the house, it?s put me right off the area. I did read they?re meant to be more than 200m from a property, these definitely weren?t. Is this a big problem?


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

Yes this is a widespread and fairly intractable problem, largely owing to the in effectiveness of the wardens and police that are incapable of enforcing regulations, and the majority of 'hunters' who practice the sport without following the regulations. It doesn't not last all year however and the best approach (in our experience is calling the police and wardens to introduce them to those breaking the rules. They will stand around for hours discussing how far 500m actually is have a coffee etc, but at least whilst they are discussing, they are not then hunting. Slowly as pressure groups continue to collect evidence, there are some movements towards enforcement, but this is still a problem.


----------



## ButterflyJak (Oct 21, 2017)

Thanks for your input, after viewing the property a second time and mentioning it to the owner of the property he seemed to shrug it off and said when they come into the garden I tell them to leave


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Be very careful buying in Choletria. the land is not good and we know of houses there which have major problems as a result.


----------



## ButterflyJak (Oct 21, 2017)

Thanks for your reply Veronica, out of interest what are the problems with the land. I've heard of a few other areas with some subsidence due to the clay. Is this the same?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

ButterflyJak said:


> Thanks for your reply Veronica, out of interest what are the problems with the land. I've heard of a few other areas with some subsidence due to the clay. Is this the same?


Yes it is the same problem. Nata is even worse and Armou is bad below the church. Marathounda also has bad subsidence.


----------



## ButterflyJak (Oct 21, 2017)

Thanks for that, you've got me a bit worried now. Will definitely get a survey carried out.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Try this company. the most important thing is for the land to be surveyed rather than the property itself.



SKYY CONSULTING LTD

Architects / Engineers / Town Planners / Property Surveyors

3, Nik. Nikolaides Ave, Suite 302
P. O. Box. 60010, 8100, Paphos - Cyprus

: 357-26 819972
: 357-26 819973
: 357-99 347268

: [email protected]
: Home - Skyy Consulting Services Cyprus


----------

